# Hello



## Shrfu_Eric (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello everyone.

My name is Eric, I train and teach Kajukenpo Ch'uan Fa & Submission Wrestling in Charlottetown, PEI, Canada.

I have been a student for almost 8 years and an instructor on my own for 2 1/2 years. I have just recently began teaching Submission Wrestling approx. 7 months.

My first experience in MA was BJJ. Then found Submission Wrestling, taught by my Shr fu after 3 months in training BJJ. I then crossed over and began training with him for 8 years now. Just after I began training SW, I began training in Kajukenpo Ch'uan Fa. And haven't looked back since.

I am a first level BB in Kajukenpo Ch'uan Fa and Submission Wrestling.

Ask anything you wish, I'm an open fella.

Regards,

Eric Bertelsen
Kajukenpo Ch'uan Fa & Submission Wrestling


----------



## Gemini (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Eric.


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Eric.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to a fellow Canadian!  Hope you enjoy yourself here.  Look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 3, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards

V/R

Rick


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Good to have you Aboard Eric 

~Tess


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting.
Terry


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Eric!   :wavey:Welcome...ask anything eh?  What is your greatest MA weakness?:uhyeah:  

MJ :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## DArnold (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome
From one newbie to another


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------



## Kacey (Jan 3, 2006)

DArnold said:
			
		

> Welcome
> From one newbie to another



Sahbum -

Thanks for the referral to this site!

Karen


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

That is a good combination of martial arts you study and teach - a great grappling art combined with a great striking art!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome, Eric!


----------



## Cujo (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT Eric, I'm sure that you will have much to contribute.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2006)

Eric.
Greetings and Welcome to MT


----------



## Shrfu_Eric (Jan 5, 2006)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hi Eric!   :wavey:Welcome...ask anything eh?  What is your greatest MA weakness?:uhyeah:
> 
> MJ :asian:




My weakness in general is that I tend to act on emotion.

and your?

Eric


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking for his greatest martial arts weakness, eh? mj-hi-yah might be planning on jumping you in the alley. Don't carry hundred dollar bills in your pocket!

Welcome to the forum, Eric. Happy posting!!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 5, 2006)

Too emotional, eh?  I'll be sure not to ruffle your feathers then.    Welcome to our home.


----------



## Shrfu_Eric (Jan 5, 2006)

I was leaning towards ... in street situations.

I'm fine when the aggression is towards me. But it's when it's to one of my friends, students, family or girlfriend.. then emotion sometimes dictates my actions... a flaw in which I'm learning to address.

Over the net ... could care less. I don't hide anything.

Eric   Thanks for the welcome everyone ..

noticed ... alot of kenpo/kempo people in here ... good stuff


----------

